

How to tune a guitar with Ruby and FFT - danso
http://makaroni4.com/ruby/hacking/2014/03/26/how-to-tune-guitar-with-ruby/

======
tantalor
"As you can see we need to pull the string for 77.09Hz :)"

What does that mean?

Edit: 329.63 (desired) - 252.54 (actual) = 77.09

I was confused because the frequency/magnitude plot had the maximum-magnitude
frequency in the title. Perhaps that point should be labeled instead.

